# Anyone fish Titusville?



## brriner (May 26, 2017)

Wife and I are doing July 4th week in Titusville and I'm dragging the Carolina Skiff JVX 18 with us.  I've gotten a bit of information from the folks down there, but was wondering if anyone here has fished the area and has suggestions?

I'll be glad to share info for inshore and offshore around Carrabelle.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## flatsmaster (May 27, 2017)

I might can help some brriner.... pm me and I'll see if I can answer some specific question for you


----------



## skiff23 (May 28, 2017)

I used to fish that area years ago a lot. When all else fails fish the Hall Over Canal. Ramp is there and if it swims it is there. Flats on both side and fish plenty. In the canal I have caught Redfish Trout SheepHead  Flounder and Mango Snapper. There are rocks for structure and depth. I enjoyed the canal as much as I did the flated.


----------



## brriner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Flatsmaster, I'll hit you up before I head down that way.  I appreciate it.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 30, 2017)

No problem ... I live 30 miles to the north but I have fished some areas in that part of the Indian River scouting for a redfish tour ... hopefully I can answer a few questions anyway


----------



## brriner (May 30, 2017)

I'm mostly interested in rigs, etc.  I've got Gulp and Cajun thunders, and live bait rigs.  Just looking to have fun really.  Wife will be with me so I will not be hitting the water at daylight and staying til dusk!


----------

